# My place fell though in Baguio City



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

I'm going to be coming to the Philippines in just a few weeks and had a place picked out but turns out PLDT is out of free ports for this place.

I'm not need to find another place in this area quickly, anyone with any ideas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> I'm going to be coming to the Philippines in just a few weeks and had a place picked out but turns out PLDT is out of free ports for this place.
> 
> I'm not need to find another place in this area quickly, anyone with any ideas?


Yes, the first place that comes to mind that has the most reliable infrastructure and good living environment is
Subic Bay Free-port and surrounding area.
Visit the Subic Chamber Of Commerce site for starters and ideas.


Jet...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Yes, good link. Originally was planning on moving to the area, still might but now my mind is wrapped up in Baguio City. I'm hoping to find a place there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I know someone who got DSL in Baguio from Bayan Communications. Much better customer service than PLDT and it was installed in a few days. You might want to check if they could service the residence.

<Snip>

Their office is on the second floor of the BPI bank building towards the upper end of Session Rd.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Yes, good link. Originally was planning on moving to the area, still might but now my mind is wrapped up in Baguio City. I'm hoping to find a place there.


I've spent quite a bit of time in Baguio but it's been several years ago now. Wish I knew of something but just don't anymore.
Guess you'll have to rent a low cost hostel and just start shopping around up there.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

westiered .. if you are ok with Pacdal drop me a note

there is PLDT and Sky here ...

pray what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> westiered .. if you are ok with Pacdal drop me a note
> 
> there is PLDT and Sky here ...
> 
> pray what exactly are you looking for?


Hi ecureilx.. thanks for the note and wish I had seen it prior than today but I did manage to find a place in Baguio City, not very far from you I think.

I will be there in less than about a week.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

westiered .. I am in Singapore though maybe back in Baguio next week ...

happy to hear it worked out fine

cheers


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

WestieRed, if it doesnt work out, pm me and I can give you a another option where there are inexpensive condos (buy or rent) in a gated community, Green Valley Baguio.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't get it? Why can PLDT mess up a plan?
If it's just phone, then do it with Magic Jack on the net?
If it's a net issue (no cable to provide net) then buy the portable Tatoo (from Globe or Smart) and you would get net anywhere you go not just home? Then you can use Magic Jack if you need to?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pronse said:


> I don't get it? Why can PLDT mess up a plan?
> If it's just phone, then do it with Magic Jack on the net?
> If it's a net issue (no cable to provide net) then buy the portable Tatoo (from Globe or Smart) and you would get net anywhere you go not just home? Then you can use Magic Jack if you need to?


I bought a Tatoo, the trouble is that it's not heavy enough to make a paper weight.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pronse. when did anyone in philippines managed to prove the local monolithic telco are so horribly backward in technology? 

like need to switch on roaming, when going overseas .... consistent legal road blocks for enforcement of Sim registration .. possibly the activists opposed to registration funded by telcos lacking intentions to do so ... etc etc


----------

